# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  هزيمة نكراء لبطل إفريقيا... والنجم الساحلي «العريس الجديد»

## ساقي العطاشا

*كسر سيطرة الأهلي على بطولة دوري الأبطال* 
هزيمة نكراء لبطل إفريقيا... والنجم الساحلي «العريس الجديد» *القاهرة - وكالات* 
توج النجم الساحلي التونسي بلقب بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بفوزه الثمين على الأهلي المصري 3/1 أمس (الجمعة) على استاد القاهرة في إياب الدور النهائي للبطولة ليحرم الأهلي المصري من الفوز باللقب الثالث على التوالي في البطولة.

وثأر النجم لهزيمته أمام الأهلي صفر/3 في إياب الدور النهائي للبطولة نفسها العام 2005 بعد تعادل الفريقين سلبيا على استاد سوسة الاولمبي في ذهاب الدور النهائي للبطولتين.

وانتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم مفاجئ للنجم بهدف سجله عفوان الغربي في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الأول.

وتعادل عماد النحاس للأهلي في الدقيقة 50، ثم سجل أمين الشرميطي وجيلسون سيلفا لاعب الرأس الأخضر (كيب فيردي) في الدقيقتين الثانية والخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الثاني.

وكان الأهلي بحاجة فقط إلى الفوز في هذه المباراة بأية نتيجة بعد التعادل السلبي ذهابا، ولكنه سقط أمام ضيفه النجم الذي توج بلقبه الأول في بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا بعد أن خسر النهائي أمام أنيمبا النيجيري العام 2004 وأمام الأهلي العام 2005.

وفشل الأهلي في محاولته تحقيق رقم قياسي بالفوز بلقب هذه البطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسادسة في تاريخه، لكنه مازال يحتفظ بالرقم القياسي في الفوز بهذه البطولة مع غريمه في مصر الزمالك برصيد 5 ألقاب لكل منهما.

وبالإضافة إلى لقب البطولة، انتزع النجم الساحلي بطاقة التأهل لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي ستقام في اليابان الشهر المقبل.

وأوقف النجم الساحلي السيطرة الأهلاوية على كأس البطولة في العامين الأخيرين وتحديدا على حساب الأندية التونسية، فبعد تتويجه العام قبل الماضي على حساب النجم الساحلي، نجح الأهلي في إحراز لقب العام الماضي على حساب الصفاقسي التونسي بعدما تعادلا 1/1 ذهابا في القاهرة وفاز الأهلي 1/صفر إيابا في تونس.

يذكر أن الأهلي هو أكثر الأندية الإفريقية إحرازا للألقاب القارية، إذ توج بلقب مسابقة دوري الأبطال 5 مرات أعوام 1982 و1987 و2001 و2005 و2006 وكأس الكؤوس الإفريقية 4 مرات أعوام 1984 و1985 و1986 و1993 والكأس السوبر الإفريقية 3 مرات أعوام 2002 و2006.

قاد المباراة الحكم المغربي عبدالرحيم العرجون.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

يسلمووو على الطرح

----------

